# best SIM card - Frankfurt airport/Cologne?



## mattb65 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey all, so I've been reading up on those SIM cards and will be going that route with a RAZR. My question is since I know no German does anyone know what/where the best SIM card is in order to get free incoming calls/cheap txt msging and low rate for outgoing?
Also how does it work if I get 2 SIM cards for mobile-to-mobile for if I get separated from my girlfriend?

We're landing in Frankfurt then hoping on a train to Cologne before we pick up the car so if you know of a store around there that would be amazing!

Also just a big thank you to everyone on the boards for all the help. Only 4 days till we depart and your guys' info has been invaluable!


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

mattb65 said:


> Hey all, so I've been reading up on those SIM cards and will be going that route with a RAZR. My question is since I know no German does anyone know what/where the best SIM card is in order to get free incoming calls/cheap txt msging and low rate for outgoing?
> Also how does it work if I get 2 SIM cards for mobile-to-mobile for if I get separated from my girlfriend?
> 
> We're landing in Frankfurt then hoping on a train to Cologne before we pick up the car so if you know of a store around there that would be amazing!
> ...


Make sure your phone is unlocked otherwise it will not accept another SIM card (and obviously you must have a GSM phone). If you are planning on just using it for emergencies and if your carrier is TMOBILE just use your normal SIM and make sure that they unlock the phone for international travel. The key to the whole thing is the phone must be unlocked. I can not advise you on the specific SIM to use but that they are not overly expensive and available in most major locations. I just had the phones in case of an emergency/ separation issue so I just used TMO..... best of luck!


----------



## shellzj (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Matt,

I haven't made it to Frankfurt just yet (but was in Cologne for Carneval), but from my experience in other German cities, I think you'll have no trouble finding a T-Mobile, O2, Vodafone, or Tchibo mobile phone retailer within the city (always easy to find around major pedestrian areas). You can buy a prepaid SIM Card for about 20 Euros (including 10 Euros of credit or sometimes free depending on the specials) from T-Mobile for example. Rates vary by carrier and the type of prepaid plan you select, but expect to pay between 40 and 70 Euro cents per minute for outgoing calls and 10-20 Euro cents per SMS. Incoming calls are almost certainly free. 

But right, make sure your cell phone is unlocked before you leave for Germany. If it's not unlocked, you can just buy a cheap phone here with a SIM card for about 20-30 Euros.

Don't worry about not speaking any German. You won't have any trouble getting around unless you run into a nice couple who appears to be 80 or 90 years old...


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*Text Messges*

Another alternative is to use text messages if all you want to do is contact friends and family in the states to make travel reports. My Cincinnati Bell (uses Cingular and ATT out of area) RAZR rate is $0.15 per message to up to 5 addresses. I have used it in Europe, Carribean and Mexico. It had to be activated for foreign use but after that, it was cheap and easy.

If you must have voice, SIM cards are fine but I usually buy a phone card at a tobacco shop or almost anywhere and use public phones. Lots cheaper and keeps down the cell bill.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------

